# Windows 7 Won't Play Games



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a laptop running Windows 7 (upgraded).
Everything passed upgrade adviser, no problems.

All seems to work fine except that none of the Windows games will run.
No error messages, not runaway processes. Nothing.

Tried adding an removing in Windows components. Still not working.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

What did you upgrade from (Vista or XP)? Also, are you talking about the Windows games or third party apps?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Assuming you are talking about the games that come with Windows 7, you have probably already tried this

Uninstall and Re-install the games: 
1. Click on Start and in the search bar type "Turn Windows feature on or off"
2. Browse to the Games and un-check the box next to it.
3. Restart the computer and same way browse to the Games and place a check mark (This will re-install the games)

Also try this:

Use the *System File Checker tool* (SFC.exe) to determine which file is causing the issue, and then replace the file. To do this, follow these steps: 
1.Open an elevated command prompt. To do this, click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
2. Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
sfc /scannow. The sfc /scannow command scans all protected system files and replaces incorrect versions with correct Microsoft versions. 
More Information about SFC scan can be found in this document:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It will run Solitaire if I boot it to Safe Mode and right-click, run as Administrator.
Running sfc now.

Larry, the executable for solitaire comes up as publisher unverified?
I checked the properties on another machine that's working and got the same deal.

I checked permissions, took ownership, and even copied the games folder from the other machine and overwrote the problematic one. No change.

Also, another related question: When I right-click the shortcut for solitaire and choose "File Location" I'm not taken to the Microsoft Games folder, as it would in previous versions with "Find target".
Instead, it appears to take me to some collection of shortcuts.

Is the "Find Target" feature no longer available in Windows 7?
That was quite handy in XP.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a permissions issue of some kind.
I enabled the Administrator account and I can't even execute the games under that.
I ran a command string to reset the default permissions. Rebooting now....


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

No glory.
I'll copy the XP versions of the games to it and let them use those.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thought Windows 7 was supposed to be so much easier to use... I ended up reloading XP on my server. I never could get any other computers on my network to be able to log on, and got tired of messing with it. XP you right click, share, done.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

This one is not mine. Otherwise I'd already have XP on it.
This customer bought into the hype and decided they couldn't live without it.
Upgrade adviser told them all was good to go.

7 is a pain in the posterior to use, IMHO.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Final Fix:
I copied the 32 bit executables and associate files from another machine to this one and placed them in the Program Files (X86) folder, along with a copy of cardgames.dll from the other machine as well.
Then I had to change each executable to run as Administrator in compatibility settings.
I created all new shortcuts and removed the old ones.
It now works.

Sheesh!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Win7 isn't the problem - upgrading was. IMO, "upgrading" an OS is not smart and should be avoided. Always do a clean install and these problems won't happen.

And, BTW, similar problems have ALWAYS happened, no matter the OS. Even Macs suffer the same type of problem.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> Final Fix:
> I copied the 32 bit executables and associate files from another machine to this one and placed them in the Program Files (X86) folder, along with a copy of cardgames.dll from the other machine as well.
> Then I had to change each executable to run as Administrator in compatibility settings.
> I created all new shortcuts and removed the old ones.
> ...


Maybe I missed it, but you didn't answer my question. Is this a result of an upgrade from XP? Assuming this was a XP box before it was updated to Windows 7, it does make sense that things may not work.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

R0am3r said:


> Maybe I missed it, but you didn't answer my question. Is this a result of an upgrade from XP? Assuming this was a XP box before it was updated to Windows 7, it does make sense that things may not work.


It was Vista, but I didn't do the upgrade. I was just asked to fix the problem.
I did.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> It was Vista, but I didn't do the upgrade. I was just asked to fix the problem.
> I did.


Glad you could fix it. Thanks for the reply.


----------

